

How Do We Identify Good Ideas? - DavidChouinard
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/01/how-do-we-identifiy-good-ideas/?

======
denzil_correa
Interesting. I am not sure about others but I have always had ideas outside
the "work box".

